# I lowballed a lowballer and feel great about it



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

I have plowed this pizza joint for 6 years and we all know how loyal some people are but anyways I was told thet they went with a cheaper plow guy so I asked ok how much did he cut me by and was told $25 So $%^$# it I plow them for pizza's now. First time I ever did this and man It felt good. I didnt lose either the guys love it as when they are out plowing and get hungry alls they do is stop in and order a pizza. Sweet how it all worked out.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

motodad;1197418 said:


> I have plowed this pizza joint for 6 years and we all know how loyal some people are but anyways I was told thet they went with a cheaper plow guy so I asked ok how much did he cut me by and was told $25 So $%^$# it I plow them for pizza's now. First time I ever did this and man It felt good. I didnt lose either the guys love it as when they are out plowing and get hungry alls they do is stop in and order a pizza. Sweet how it all worked out.


I always try as hard as I can to make positive posts. You lowballed a lowballer and your proud of it. Sorry, sounds to me like you gave up!!! We all run into these people every day. People willing to work for nothing, beer money, money for smokes and now you are working for pizza. I really am sorry I can't join in your excitement but I am trying to make a decent living and pizza is cheap. No wonder this profession is going to hell.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Your going to get the small pizza on this deal....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

my dad use to plow a few places for years. 

1 was a resturant. had huge around 5 acre parking area and full around bissness areas. 

he got 60-80 bucks each plow then every month 2 adults and 1 kid ( me ) anything off menu all we had to do was leave tip. 

this was back in the late 70's early 80's man did we both get a deal. 

and he plowed a machine / fab shop also just up the road. anytime the plow or somthin worth fabbin up on the truck broke all he had to do was drop it at the delivery door. it was fixed the end of that day no questions. he got a small fee also with that place to. 

1 time we had to back up 2-3 miles down the county road / over the highway bridge / and down the next road cause tthe plow broke and couldnt be lifted up. but it draged just fine. i barley remember that from my vary little years. i am 32 now. so thats over 25 years ago for me. boy did the people on the road still late that night give us some funny looks. 

and since we are talkin old school got to give my props . 

 R.I.P. 1970 gmc 2500 4x4 350/4speed/205/4.56 posi rear / 8ft6" western. she was a good old tank but sadly the salt/rust got here good and she had to be put to rest. ussmileyflag


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I kinda did the same thing when I had a slightly different route.A pizza place was plowed and had a regular.Well I stop one day to grab 3 slices and a soda.It was like $6.50 or so .He said if I could give him a sweep everytime I came by I could have what I wanted to eat.So for about 30 seconds of work to push a blade or two of slush gives me a whole pie if I want it.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

You low balled a low baller are you proud now, So I guess you can call yourself a Low Baller now. How could you sink so low to work for pizza. Pizza does now pay the Insurance , Gas ,Wages, Wear and Tear. We will see you in the Unemployment line someday


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Dear Mr insurance agent:

According to my bill I owe 1400 per year in insurance. How much is that in pizzas?


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

EvenCutLawnCare;1197505 said:


> Dear Mr insurance agent:
> 
> According to my bill I owe 1400 per year in insurance. How much is that in pizzas?


Dear insurance agent. I can no longer afford to pay my premium. But I have good news. The pizza place I plow for said you can stop by and get a slice and a small coke for free. I am sure if we talk to him he will give you free pizza to cover me durring the snow season.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya know guys your all hell bent on the frigin low ballers killin your jobs. 

well now one of us got the heads up on them for 1 job your all bent the he!! out of shape for savin the job. 

mabye he gets food there a lot and was gona spend the money there anyways feedin the family these days it hard to do. 

so he found a way to kill the low ballers deal and still feed the family. its not like all his jobs are now swap out deals . i dont think he is that stupid. 

give him a break and fell good in the fack a low baller is NOT takin our work we have worked hard to keep. thay will remeber this good faith jester and it will come back later to help him out.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

sweetk30;1197535 said:


> ya know guys your all hell bent on the frigin low ballers killin your jobs.
> 
> well now one of us got the heads up on them for 1 job your all bent the he!! out of shape for savin the job.
> 
> ...


I lowballed a lowballer and feel great about it

This is his statement. Now to me it means he is working for less money than the guy that lowballed him. If he wants to work for pizza, burgers, or ***** paper it makes no differance to me. However if he wants to come to this site and brag about it he should be willing to listen to the opinions of the people who he is bragging to. If I can't make a decent profit, my equiptment is going to sit. I am not going to tear my equiptment up for pizza, beer, burgers. Someday I may walk away because it just is not worth it anymore, but I will not give in to these lowballers. Just my opinion.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

maybe its a really small lot, I had a pizza place in town that had a 2 car lot, everything was on street parking, I'd push that for pizza I guess, but I eat pizza alot.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Some guys plow churches for free, some plow older people free, some for their neighbors for free. As long as the pizza place isn't that big, I don't see the that it's a big deal. Get fueled up on food and off you go. As long as this is the only lowballed place.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

The best way to beat lowballers and still keep a worthwhile market for everyone, is not to get so possessive that you get possessed with gettin the lot back. Go on your merry way, take care of your present contracts, let time go by and chances are the contract might come your way again at your price. This is standard in the highly competitive snowremoval biz, newbies come in and gotta get set up and will work for low low prices, once the honeymoon is over with the trade and breakdowns and depreciation takes effect the brains kick into gear ,prices get to market value.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

some of you guys take the lowball thing WAY too personal. If you cant stand the heat get out of the kitchen! If snow removal is your first business then you need to find something else if its that bad.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i like the fact how some of you members chime in like you know everything about his operation. 

of course since he is now only working for food at this ONE account he is not going to afford insurance, truck payments, clothes for his children and will soon be living in a snow fort he hollowed out at an account he used to do.

undercutting once or twice does not make you a lowballer. just dont make a habit out of it.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

I say rock on.

We eat out a lot and if you ran the numbers vs. what you got retail food wise and what you would get retail plow wise and are on the upside good for you.

There's are more than one way to skin a cat........Thumbs Up


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

dforbes;1197517 said:


> Dear insurance agent. I can no longer afford to pay my premium. But I have good news. The pizza place I plow for said you can stop by and get a slice and a small coke for free. I am sure if we talk to him he will give you free pizza to cover me durring the snow season.


dforbes your just to funny and im glad your looking out for my biz. Lets clear some things up so you will sleep better tonight. 1st off I have 70+ accounts ALL commercial , I plow 6 other lots around this pizza lot, I have 9 trucks and 2 loaders with 15 guys working for me everytime it snows .I also pay way more than 1500 a year for ins. I have done this snow thing for 19 years and Im only 38 years old. I make more in 3 months of plowing that alot of people to in a year. I do not post this to brag but im doing very good and have put up with this lowballer for a few years now and got tired of it and the owner told me they just need to pinch there pennys, SOOOO since I have had them for so long and I disliked the ******* that tried to under bid me and my guys and my familey likes pizza I said what the heck lets work this out. Now my guys are very happy that they get to save money while out plowing on food and this makes for a happier crew which makes me more money than I would ever make billing this same place. dforbes get a clue, if Im making 10 grand everytime it snows do you think im missing the $50 I got for doing this pizza lot? If you lived by me dforbes I would take 1 of your accounts and do it for free just for posting such a bs post about something you have no clue about.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

duane1982;1197761 said:


> I say rock on.
> 
> We eat out a lot and if you ran the numbers vs. what you got retail food wise and what you would get retail plow wise and are on the upside good for you.
> 
> There's are more than one way to skin a cat........Thumbs Up


True very true. This last storm my guys ordered 5 larg pizzas and they thru in the drinks also for free. It would cost me alot more to take my guys out to eat if I paid out of pocket. Its the little things that makes workers happy and keeps them working hard for you.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

The one I do is always plowed and I am just taking off the little bit of slush/snow that trails off the plow.I would be doing it anyways so that when I park i do not get my work boots covered in crap getting into my truck.It is no big deal plus his pizza is GREAT !!! He will usually give me a whole pie to take home at the end of the nite.To each his own and like the one poster said if this is most of your yearly income maybe you should have stayed in school abit longer.Me---I already have a great real job with 5 weeks vacation,sick leave 401k,retirement,etc. This job just pays for the toys and my snowmobiling trips.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

milkie62;1197494 said:


> I kinda did the same thing when I had a slightly different route.A pizza place was plowed and had a regular.Well I stop one day to grab 3 slices and a soda.It was like $6.50 or so .He said if I could give him a sweep everytime I came by I could have what I wanted to eat.So for about 30 seconds of work to push a blade or two of slush gives me a whole pie if I want it.


I see no problem in that


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

motodad;1198017 said:


> dforbes your just to funny and im glad your looking out for my biz. Lets clear some things up so you will sleep better tonight. 1st off I have 70+ accounts ALL commercial , I plow 6 other lots around this pizza lot, I have 9 trucks and 2 loaders with 15 guys working for me everytime it snows .I also pay way more than 1500 a year for ins. I have done this snow thing for 19 years and Im only 38 years old. I make more in 3 months of plowing that alot of people to in a year. I do not post this to brag but im doing very good and have put up with this lowballer for a few years now and got tired of it and the owner told me they just need to pinch there pennys, SOOOO since I have had them for so long and I disliked the ******* that tried to under bid me and my guys and my familey likes pizza I said what the heck lets work this out. Now my guys are very happy that they get to save money while out plowing on food and this makes for a happier crew which makes me more money than I would ever make billing this same place. dforbes get a clue, if Im making 10 grand everytime it snows do you think im missing the $50 I got for doing this pizza lot? If you lived by me dforbes I would take 1 of your accounts and do it for free just for posting such a bs post about something you have no clue about.


This guy is fricken awsome!

If you don't mind me asking, do you salt for pizza too or just plow?

Anyhow I like your idea, I may even try it myself one day. :salute:


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> dforbes your just to funny and im glad your looking out for my biz. Lets clear some things up so you will sleep better tonight. 1st off I have 70+ accounts ALL commercial , I plow 6 other lots around this pizza lot, I have 9 trucks and 2 loaders with 15 guys working for me everytime it snows .I also pay way more than 1500 a year for ins. I have done this snow thing for 19 years and Im only 38 years old. I make more in 3 months of plowing that alot of people to in a year. I do not post this to brag but im doing very good and have put up with this lowballer for a few years now and got tired of it and the owner told me they just need to pinch there pennys, SOOOO since I have had them for so long and I disliked the ******* that tried to under bid me and my guys and my familey likes pizza I said what the heck lets work this out. Now my guys are very happy that they get to save money while out plowing on food and this makes for a happier crew which makes me more money than I would ever make billing this same place. dforbes get a clue, if Im making 10 grand everytime it snows do you think im missing the $50 I got for doing this pizza lot? If you lived by me dforbes I would take 1 of your accounts and do it for free just for posting such a bs post about something you have no clue about.


Good post. I agree with you. Some of these guys have no clue how much it actually costs to "take care" of your guys. I have the same agreement with one of my Italian friends. Costs me nothing in the scope of what we do and food is damn expensive to feed the guys and family. Rock on brother Thumbs Up


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

I say well done for thinking outside box and how to secure your own account that you have been doing for years. I did a sim thing with a HOA that I have done for years had someone come in last year and undercut my bid and did a very poor job. This year plowing it again at my same rate but know clear drive for HOA president for free and have a 3 yr contract. Sometimes you have to give a little to get a lot.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

milkie62;1198021 said:


> The one I do is always plowed and I am just taking off the little bit of slush/snow that trails off the plow.I would be doing it anyways so that when I park i do not get my work boots covered in crap getting into my truck.It is no big deal plus his pizza is GREAT !!! He will usually give me a whole pie to take home at the end of the nite.To each his own and like the one poster said if this is most of your yearly income maybe you should have stayed in school abit longer.Me---I already have a great real job with 5 weeks vacation,sick leave 401k,retirement,etc. This job just pays for the toys and my snowmobiling trips.


I'm always looking for great pizza in the capital region...which place is this?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think its a great Idea. It gets old seeing people come on here and complain the lowballers this the lowballers that. Get over it.
We do alot of trading work. When its things you need and are buying anyways saving the taxes and so on comes out better in the long run anyways.
The guy we used to sub from came from aways away and so did most of his guys. He plowed a resturant and hotel in trade for food and a place to sleep for his guys during larger events. Its a win win for everyone involved.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

ajslands;1198105 said:


> This guy is fricken awsome!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, do you salt for pizza too or just plow?
> 
> Anyhow I like your idea, I may even try it myself one day. :salute:


No salt just plow. Take care of them now so they will take care of you later. Hey dont tell that other guy I also plow my isnurance guys office as well as him home, he takes care of me pretty well lol.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

salt = wings :laughing:


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't see anything terrible about pizza for plowing. We have a few on the barter system, they are Banks !


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hell yeah i would do it too ,i once did a display kitchen for my lumber store, if i billed them i would have to wait 45 days for the pay and i was done in hours by myself ,

so i said hey give me that dewalt miterbox which to me = 700 bill and i am good and they jumped on it.

i still have the same miterbox and it has made me 1000's since, thats just thinking outside the box as i see it, i think it may even be called bartering lmao


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

It was Jeff's in East greenbush.But he moved I think last year to Delmar.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1198729 said:


> i think it may even be called bartering lmao


Not according to some of the guys on here. They call it lowballing. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

To each his own on that.And I am sure that all the guys that are totally legit never did a cash job and just stuffed it in their pocket ?????


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's awesome- PPL think that it's wrong to plow that little pizza shop for food? Oh well. I bet it feels good knowing you are big enough to just do it for food and put the guy out who tried to put you out. I say good for you and screw the haters


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

The more I think about it, how many guys here plow family and friends for little or no cash?? Or to return a favor? So technically we're all lowballers then because we are undercutting the other guys or not charging full price. Nothing is free I understand but we all do it one way or another


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

I do a store right across the street from our Sheriifs Office. I usually make a few passes to clear off the front lot for the guys, since the county plows never clean it. Im a Reserve Deputy too....


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

motodad;1197418 said:


> I have plowed this pizza joint for 6 years and we all know how loyal some people are but anyways I was told thet they went with a cheaper plow guy so I asked ok how much did he cut me by and was told $25 So $%^$# it I plow them for pizza's now. First time I ever did this and man It felt good. I didnt lose either the guys love it as when they are out plowing and get hungry alls they do is stop in and order a pizza. Sweet how it all worked out.


Good job, atleast your eating while the other guy is starving, the real winner is the pizza store.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

adan;1198840 said:


> Good job, atleast your eating while the other guy is starving, the real winner is the pizza store.


Eh I think everybody is a winner here. I bet if the pizza guy added up the retail cost of all that pizza he might decide selling the pizza and paying for plowing was a better idea. I had a similar deal ( for construction work) with a pizza shop it was great until I f'ed it up with poor customer service. Take ten minutes to tighten some screws or what ever then get free lunch for me and the guys and he hired me for all his bigger projects too.

Times are tough and bartering can be a win for everybody but the IRS and who cares about them anyhow? You can't run a business on only bartering but working out a deal here and there is sound business practice in my book those people can be some of your best referral's. Just make sure to tell them not to discuss payment with any body the refer you to


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

dforbes;1197517 said:


> Dear insurance agent. I can no longer afford to pay my premium. But I have good news. The pizza place I plow for said you can stop by and get a slice and a small coke for free. I am sure if we talk to him he will give you free pizza to cover me durring the snow season.


:laughing:


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Fourbycb;1197498 said:


> You low balled a low baller are you proud now, So I guess you can call yourself a Low Baller now. How could you sink so low to work for pizza. Pizza does now pay the Insurance , Gas ,Wages, Wear and Tear. We will see you in the Unemployment line someday


What if I plow the unemployment office in exchange for a job? Would that be #$%^& ing myself also?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

All I have o say is
You have to eat, food costs money.
Plowing costs money, money you pay out for food.

how is it any different then the pizza joint paying you to plow the lot, then you turn around and spend that money on pizza for your crew?

its the same difference, other then it makes both people happy.

So in short, if you are happy, then F everyone else. its your business and if you want to run it for free and go broke, its up to you what you do with it.

I plowed the landscaping supply companies lot one day for a buck off per bag of salt, ended up being 15-20 bucks off total.

It did not cost me anything to run the plow a few times, I was already there and I made more off the salt then I would have gotten out of the plow job. (Yeah this was the only time that I got to sell salt, we had 2 inches of ice under 3 inches of snow)...

You say you have plenty of income off your other lots, then you can afford to do a lowball deal, if only to keep a property that has been loyal to you. In the end, you will be rewarded and if not, well you get lots of pizza....

I did a old lady's (she died this past summer) drive on my street last year for her, she was out with a broom in 3-4 inches of snow. I just pulled up told her I would clear her drive for free, she was so happy she gave be 5.00 anyway. yeah 5 bucks would not pay for the gas, if it were not on my street, but she also said she was so happy that I cleared the street all the time and prayed that I would have good fortune. to me this was worth way more then the 5.00 she gave me, or the 25 I would had charged her.

I have done some other work for free, just do not make a habit of it, I can not afford to be working for free, but if someone needs a favor I will help out, just because I am a nice guy and I love to sleep at night....

But then again, the way things are going, I may be sleeping in my truck


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dr Who;1199842 said:


> All I have o say is
> You have to eat, food costs money.
> Plowing costs money, money you pay out for food.
> 
> ...


I saw snow in Memphis on the news. Kentucky gets snow and you guys have Pizza also?
LMAO!!! Just Joking!


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeez I think it's fine. Everybody trades for something. I have been on the job and somebody always has come up and made tons of offers. To many to list. Wow for Food, Money, Ass (NEVER HAPPENED TO ME. lol). 
If somebody has something to offer. It has to be worth something to somebody.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

AJ 502;1200014 said:


> I saw snow in Memphis on the news. Kentucky gets snow and you guys have Pizza also?
> LMAO!!! Just Joking!


:laughing:


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Its funny how a few guys came out of the gate busting my balls and then they didnt get the following they thought they would get now they have nothing to say lol. Im going to send pizzas to my ins guy tomorrow.lol


----------



## Big Poppa (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Moto,
Even though I have no problem whatsoever in what you did, I feel the need to post something in defense of the people who criticized you for what you did here. In your inital post you didn't make any mention of how big your company was, how many accounts you actually had and how many employees you actually possess. There was no indication that you make good money on this during the winter months. They were strictly going on what you initally posted. I even thought initally, that what you did wasn't really a good idea. So please understand that they, along with me, probably had no idea where you were coming from. Hey, I love pizza too man...LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Poppa;1200630 said:


> Hey Moto,
> Even though I have no problem whatsoever in what you did, I feel the need to post something in defense of the people who criticized you for what you did here. In your inital post you didn't make any mention of how big your company was, how many accounts you actually had and how many employees you actually possess. There was no indication that you make good money on this during the winter months. They were strictly going on what you initally posted. I even thought initally, that what you did wasn't really a good idea. So please understand that they, along with me, probably had no idea where you were coming from. Hey, I love pizza too man...LET IT SNOW!!


Understood Big Poppa but here is the thing no matter how big I was or how much money I made plowing, I plowed this place for years and times are tough for them as well as everyone and the person that tried to lowball me has done it more than once with me, the 1st time almost ended up in a fist fight in the lot last year, I didnt give a crap he was a X cop but the key letter was X. This is now personal with him and me again nothing to do with anything but him trying to take my accounts.He has no ins or anything he will give them a price that will be paid cash when he is done plowing so now he not paying taxes also so this guy is a lowballer with no ins or WC or pays taxes and runs around town in a 85 blazer with a junk myers plow. The way I look at it I took $20.00 out of his pocket everytime it snows and to me that puts him 1 step closer to finding something else to do and to get the hell out of the plowing biz.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

PabstBlueRibbon;1198058 said:


> I see no problem in that


We bartered at 7-11 for years free coffee rolls and cigars we were in and out all night no big deal drop the plow and make a few passes. Our whole crew was full joe of on the cheap


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to polw a gas station for gift card s which worked out good for me. If your going to spend money there anyway why not make it work for both parties. Some people just get jealous they didn't think outside the box you wouldn't of got the account, now you showed the guy and you get free food good for you .


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

WILL WORK FOR FOOD..
I think is funny that the guy gets bashed for doing this, He obviously can afford to do the job for pizza and, he stuffed the lowballer..Good for him. I plow a local restaurant owners home drive way for credit at his place..Its all good.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I already agreed with the OP its agreat idea.
I was thinking of other things I have traded for... Did a sod job for local restaurant got paid half cash to cover expenses half gift cards( they wouldnt have done the job otherwise), we traded for having clothing made a few times, Ive plowed a few drives to get the large commercial acounts and so on. 
People are complaining about you being the next lowballer but there is no better time to barter for service when everyone is hurting its a win win for everyone involved.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

There are people that sit back and "watch" things happen and then there are people that go out and "make" things happen. I was never that good at sitting and watching I liked to get in there and mix it up lol.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Big Poppa;1200630 said:


> Hey Moto,
> Even though I have no problem whatsoever in what you did, I feel the need to post something in defense of the people who criticized you for what you did here. In your inital post you didn't make any mention of how big your company was, how many accounts you actually had and how many employees you actually possess. There was no indication that you make good money on this during the winter months. They were strictly going on what you initally posted. I even thought initally, that what you did wasn't really a good idea. So please understand that they, along with me, probably had no idea where you were coming from. Hey, I love pizza too man...LET IT SNOW!!


What does it matter how big his company is or how much money he is making ? It's his company. If that was the only lot he had to plow its his decision to plow it for pizza and it his problem when his truck gets repossessed

Low ballers suck we all know this, but we are NEVER going to eliminate them its just a fact of life. in fact if they only plow for pizza they will exit the market that much faster doing all of us a favor. You can try to educate them but at the end of the day it's their decision not ours


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

motodad;1200538 said:


> Its funny how a few guys came out of the gate busting my balls and then they didnt get the following they thought they would get now they have nothing to say lol. Im going to send pizzas to my ins guy tomorrow.lol


Thats just what I was thinking.....But Im not taking either side.....Man all this talk I could go for a slice or two right now MMMMMM. (mouth open tongue hanging out Homer Simpson style AUGHHHHH.)


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

:laughing:

Thats being a businessman. You had the account, you lost the account for a foolish decision on the owners part. The owner was in a squeeze. You figured out a way to get the job back, make your crew one happy crew ( and a happy crew is profitable). When times are tough the good get creative.

Also I regarding the comment that the pizza guy will end up paying twice as much in pizzas.(something to that effect), from what I remember when I worked at a pizza place it cost around a dollar per pie to make one, if they have a reasonable operation going.

Its easier to toss in 5 more on the line and just keep everything rolling. Also if the pizza is good your crew will be more inclined to drop their names to everyone. Advertisement.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

ddb maine;1201831 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Thats being a businessman. You had the account, you lost the account for a foolish decision on the owners part. The owner was in a squeeze. You figured out a way to get the job back, make your crew one happy crew ( and a happy crew is profitable). When times are tough the good get creative.
> 
> ...


It did look kinda cool with 5 lettered up trucks sitting in there lot with a couple fat guys and a few skinny guys getting our eat on lol.


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

motodad;1198019 said:


> True very true. This last storm my guys ordered 5 larg pizzas and they thru in the drinks also for free. It would cost me alot more to take my guys out to eat if I paid out of pocket. Its the little things that makes workers happy and keeps them working hard for you.


Keeping employees happy can make you more money during an event, than what you could make on one parking lot.


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

I plow the parking for the local towing and recovery owner. With no exchange of money. But has anyone ever had to pay a tow bill during a snow storm? I can say I have not , but my guess is they are not cheap.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Plowing for pizza is stupid.....you should be plowing for pizza, beer and a handy from a hot waitress. If that ain't the American dream, call me Canadian!


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

motodad;1198017 said:


> dforbes your just to funny and im glad your looking out for my biz. Lets clear some things up so you will sleep better tonight. 1st off I have 70+ accounts ALL commercial , I plow 6 other lots around this pizza lot, I have 9 trucks and 2 loaders with 15 guys working for me everytime it snows .I also pay way more than 1500 a year for ins. I have done this snow thing for 19 years and Im only 38 years old. I make more in 3 months of plowing that alot of people to in a year. I do not post this to brag but im doing very good and have put up with this lowballer for a few years now and got tired of it and the owner told me they just need to pinch there pennys, SOOOO since I have had them for so long and I disliked the ******* that tried to under bid me and my guys and my familey likes pizza I said what the heck lets work this out. Now my guys are very happy that they get to save money while out plowing on food and this makes for a happier crew which makes me more money than I would ever make billing this same place. dforbes get a clue, if Im making 10 grand everytime it snows do you think im missing the $50 I got for doing this pizza lot? If you lived by me dforbes I would take 1 of your accounts and do it for free just for posting such a bs post about something you have no clue about.


 Agreed!!! Dforbes:0 Motodad: 10

i would do the same.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

I own my own business: Construction, Remodeling, Repairs and Restoration (25+years). So I definitely have dealt with many bottom feeding lowballers (Many, many stories - as I also do work for national investment owned properties).

I think the OP did Great, his response was = FULL OF WIN!

He is NOT working for Free.

He "*OUTSMARTED*" the Low Baller.

He used his noggin, and managed to offer something in trade, or barter, that he could use to his benefit........and that the Client can provide at reduced cost (for himself).

I do that with several suppliers, not out of competition (or low ballers), but because it works to each other's mutual benefit.

Thumbs Up = SMART = Thumbs Up.

Lowballer used Low Prices, while the Experienced, Successful guy = used his Brains and Smarts....to one-up.

Its the "pricnciple" of the point and, *IMHO - the Win Goes to.....MOTODAD!!!*


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just have to chime in on this one. We also have a pizza place we trade plow for pizza. They give us 2 20$ gift certificates each time we plow. Takes all of five minutes for this job and it is in between several stops so it's not out of the way and the time spent is negligable. We then give these gift cards out to the employee's thru out the year as little perks and rewards. Also great for slow days around the shop. Free lunch for the guys.. Win win for us all there. Happy employee happy boss.. Gotta love pizza.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Motodad,

In response to your PM, yes I am still here lurking in the shadows. I did come out busting your balls but, I felt that I had said all that I wanted to say and anything else that I said was not going to change your mind. I am not looking for a following. What I said is my opinion and you and all the others with you won't change my mind either. I can't help but think that if you new what restaurant forum your pizza guy frequents, that you would find a post that reads (I GOT MY PLOW GUY TO WORK FOR PIZZA AND I'M PROUD OF IT.)

Anyway I stick by my original posts, but I do wish you the best and I am glad it is working for you.

Dennis


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

DForbes 
I so totally agree with your orignal post working for trade is no way to run a business.
I plow my own family and they pay cash, I plow my mechanic he pays cash I plow a service station and I have a account with them we also pay each others bill's in cash. I also plow a restraunt for cash. There was a program around 20 plus years ago called Trade X where Companies Traded points between other Companies that services lasted about a year what a joke.
Plowing for food or any other freebies is a Joke, Food does not pay the wear and tear on the truck, fuel, employees wages, insurance, 
I have been in business of snow removal for 20 plus years and Have NEVER EVER done freebies or for Trade I might be a hard ass but I am in the business to make money not a fat belly


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Fourbycb;1203884 said:


> DForbes
> I so totally agree with your orignal post working for trade is no way to run a business.
> I plow my own family and they pay cash, I plow my mechanic he pays cash I plow a service station and I have a account with them we also pay each others bill's in cash. I also plow a restraunt for cash.


You charge your family to do their driveways? Now I think that is cheap.

Clearly the guy who started this topic got some satisfaction from getting rid of the lowballer.

If you are going to utilize the products or services of a person or business anyway, why not barter? The only person who would care is the taxman because he isn't getting a cut.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess I should clarify something in my earlier post I Plow my own family member and they pay, Its not that I charge them but they pay out of respect they know it takes money to make money and in this age of being Taxed to death and prices of everything going up its nice to get something even from Family members


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

dforbes;1203674 said:


> Motodad,
> 
> In response to your PM, yes I am still here lurking in the shadows. I did come out busting your balls but, I felt that I had said all that I wanted to say and anything else that I said was not going to change your mind. I am not looking for a following. What I said is my opinion and you and all the others with you won't change my mind either. I can't help but think that if you new what restaurant forum your pizza guy frequents, that you would find a post that reads (I GOT MY PLOW GUY TO WORK FOR PIZZA AND I'M PROUD OF IT.)
> 
> ...


@Motodad

Geez, your still taking jabs at this guy through a PM. I think the first acknowledgment that he hasnt said anything more in the thread was enough, after all he is entiltled to his opinion. That is just my opinion and I dont know what was said in the PM either. So I'll shut up now.....


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Trade + Barter = No Uncle Sam Thumbs Up


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

jrodgers;1204044 said:


> @Motodad
> 
> Geez, your still taking jabs at this guy through a PM. I think the first acknowledgment that he hasnt said anything more in the thread was enough, after all he is entiltled to his opinion. That is just my opinion and I dont know what was said in the PM either. So I'll shut up now.....


LOL Its not like it was yesterday lmmfao


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Fourbycb;1203884 said:


> DForbes
> I so totally agree with your orignal post working for trade is no way to run a business.
> I plow my own family and they pay cash, I plow my mechanic he pays cash I plow a service station and I have a account with them we also pay each others bill's in cash. I also plow a restraunt for cash. There was a program around 20 plus years ago called Trade X where Companies Traded points between other Companies that services lasted about a year what a joke.
> Plowing for food or any other freebies is a Joke, Food does not pay the wear and tear on the truck, fuel, employees wages, insurance,
> I have been in business of snow removal for 20 plus years and Have NEVER EVER done freebies or for Trade I might be a hard ass but I am in the business to make money not a fat belly


Fourbycb why do you only post after dforbes does???? We have ben in biz the same time and your a complete idiot to say what Im doing is a joke, I also plow my family for free my moms my grandmas my wifes mom and my wifes grandma AND IM STILL IN BUSINESS what Im doing is not turning this into a job because I dont like jobs but I do love what I do and thats plow snow, I enjoy helping people and I enjoy giving guys jobs that need them guys that have famileys at home wanting to be fed, but yet Im a joke and my business is a joke? HMMMM I think after 20 years in this biz you would be smarter than what you are posting because sir in my opinion your an IDIOT. Now Im going to order a larg taco and a larg ham pizza and take them home for my 12, 10 and 8 year old to have supper because they love pizza.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

jrodgers;1204044 said:


> @Motodad
> 
> Geez, your still taking jabs at this guy through a PM. I think the first acknowledgment that he hasnt said anything more in the thread was enough, after all he is entiltled to his opinion. That is just my opinion and I dont know what was said in the PM either. So I'll shut up now.....


-------------------------------------- Now you do now

Recipients: dforbes

01-16-2011, 11:13 AM motodad 
Member Join Date: Jul 2010
Location: midwest
Posts: 37

lol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where did you go? I was wating to see you respond.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Fourbycb;1204013 said:


> I guess I should clarify something in my earlier post I Plow my own family member and they pay, Its not that I charge them but they pay out of respect they know it takes money to make money and in this age of being Taxed to death and prices of everything going up its nice to get something even from Family members


I see your a 1 man crew so intill you have a fleet of trucks loaders a shop with an office and more than 10 employees working for you then I guess you do need that extra $10 for ins. I will let you in on something that most people on this site dont give out but our last storm wich was about 2in I wont give the exact #s but I made between $10700.00 and $10800.00 in little over 12hrs of plowing. Do you really think I give a @#$% about 1 little pizza joint thats having some problems? Nope I care more about the owner and showing him I will take care of him in these times and when things get better he will stay with me. Look at it this way I loose a few hundres $$$$ this season but will build a life long relationship with this guy and make 10s of thousands. And thats no joke.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally think the barter system is an excellent option. I plow my neighbors house in return for him doing my taxes every year. I plow an old ladies house up the road (and clean her car off every morning) in return she has gotten me over 30 contracts from her friends and relatives. Sometimes when we get a big storm, I do the guy across the street from me before I leave in the morning, and he brings me beer. 

If the barter system doesn't work for you then don't do it. But don't be critical of people that do.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bartering is great for everyone involved, plus it brings a close feeling to those involved.

Here's fictious example:

If I bartered services with the local tow guy and i broke down I believe he would service me faster in a blizzard than some guy just paying cash since we know and trust each other.

Doing everything for cash is great until you run out...banks closed lost wallet and cards etc...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I barter with my mechanic on labor most of the time. Knocks some off the bill at least. This is for landscape maintenance stuff, not for plowing though.


----------



## Big Poppa (Jan 17, 2011)

Listen, I'm not saying he did anything wrong by getting his account back. All I'm saying is look at the precedent he is setting here. If I was plowing in the next town over and my accounts got word that some guy is now bartering his plowing services for pizza, who's to say that they're not gonna want the same thing from me? Pretty soon we're all plowing for pizzas. Like I said before, I like pizza too, but I got to pay my bills and pizza doesn't help. I think chances are pretty good that the lowballer would have realized that he was doing that lot for too cheap and probably would have stopped doing it. The owner then would have gone back to moto anyways. Moto, I'm not saying you did anything wrong here, all 
I'm saying is for every action taken, there lies a reaction taken by others.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

motodad;1204326 said:


> I see your a 1 man crew so intill you have a fleet of trucks loaders a shop with an office and more than 10 employees working for you then I guess you do need that extra $10 for ins. I will let you in on something that most people on this site dont give out but our last storm wich was about 2in I wont give the exact #s but I made between *$10700.00 and $10800.00 in little over 12hrs of plowing*. Do you really think I give a @#$% about 1 little pizza joint thats having some problems? Nope I care more about the owner and showing him I will take care of him in these times and when things get better he will stay with me. Look at it this way I loose a few hundres $$$$ this season but will build a life long relationship with this guy and make 10s of thousands. And thats no joke.


I will be the first to say this.....I give you a Big atta Boy...Way to go...You are Awesome...

Now.. Since your being honest.....How much did it cost your Huge operation to make that 10k.....payup


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

I barter with my Electrician. I do carpentry work on his home (he buys the materials), and he does work on my home (I pay for the materials) = No charges for labor. Just a friendly agreement.

I have done multiple repairs on a Cabinet Maker's shop (roof, etc). He does custom work in his shop for me and doesn't charge me.

I also have other similar arrangements. 

Alot of these arrangements are about "taking care of each other", as Motodad stated (and was cited in the post before this one).

I too believe in building long term relationships. It pays for itself over, and over. Example: The economy is in the sh&tter for many contractors, and I am busier than ever - directly because of such efforts.

IMHO - Each one is entitled to run their own business the way they want....and however way, it works for them, and their own businesss needs.


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I could really go for a slice after reading all this!Thumbs Up On a serious note, I am all for bartering. I do it here and there, and wouldn't think twice if I felt like it was worth my time. To each their own....


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Its not what you make on a storm ,its what you have left over, profit.payup If a company is making a huge profit, raking in the bucks, getting upset losing a pizza joint is a little childish :crying:in my opinion . Bartering is great,......... Stop shopping then at Walmart, professional lowballers, using cheap overseas labour to sell in North American stores,. Since we are capitalists, lowest prices are attractive to all business and citizens., but remember ya only get what you pay for. Now that Ive posted this I will put my helmet on and get ready for the barrage of comments.tymusic


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't beleive this thread is still going. If the guy wants to take a product (pizza) in exchange for plowing that's great. He may not be getting paid cash for the job, but he is keeping cash in his pocket later when he wants to eat. Isn't that the same thing? If the guy pays him $40 to plow the lot, then the guy comes in and takes $40 out of his pocket for dinner it's a wash. So if the pizza shop owner doesn't pay him cash, the guy comes in to eat and keeps his money in his pocket it's the same thing....I don't understand why paople can't figure this out.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

motodad;1204326 said:


> Nope I care more about the owner and showing him I will take care of him in these times and when things get better he will stay with me. Look at it this way I loose a few hundres $$$$ this season but will build a life long relationship with this guy and make 10s of thousands. And thats no joke.


Nope...you will never get paid money for that job again....better chances of you working for pizza on that account forever.

Not that I never barter(prefer not to though), but I wouldnt have done what you did....... but thats how I roll.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

snocrete;1205749 said:


> Nope...you will never get paid money for that job again....better chances of you working for pizza on that account forever.
> 
> Not that I never barter(prefer not to though), but I wouldnt have done what you did....... but thats how I roll.


Its just so funny how you can tell me "I will never get paid for this job again" lol are you the pizza shop owner? Do you know the pizza shop owner? To be 100% honest I make out waaayyyy better being paid in pizzas, My guys just got done plowing for 15hr and they know to stop and eat anytime they want so guees what? They are eating pizza and 1 guy has thanked me 3 times already for letting him use my credit.

So you say you wouldnt of done what I did well thats great I dont want everyone doing what Im doing because then I wont get these sweet deals. So you would of let the lowballer take money/food off of your table?? I say F$%^ anyone who tries to lowball me...... but thats how I roll

Its funny that some of you guys would reather be sitting at home poking your chest out saying "Il make no money before I try to put a lowballer out" lmmfao sit your ass at home I have guys wanting to work. lol


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

Hah HAH!

Love the signature line motodad = Thumbs Up


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1197709 said:


> The best way to beat lowballers and still keep a worthwhile market for everyone, is not to get so possessive that you get possessed with gettin the lot back. Go on your merry way, take care of your present contracts, let time go by and chances are the contract might come your way again at your price. This is standard in the highly competitive snowremoval biz, newbies come in and gotta get set up and will work for low low prices, once the honeymoon is over with the trade and breakdowns and depreciation takes effect the brains kick into gear ,prices get to market value.


This is good advice.

You'll always lose accounts to undercutters. The trick is to acquire accounts whom are more interested in your reliable and quality service than paying a few bucks less to the next guy in line.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

so you got 5 large pizzas and drinks in stead of how much cash ?


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

stiffs_00;1206938 said:


> so you got 5 large pizzas and drinks in stead of how much cash ?


I get them whenever I want them .Lets clear things up here. The guy that tried to lowball me at this pizza joint has done it to me a few other times this is not just the 1st time so yes it pissed me off so instead of letting this assclown make a dime off of 1 of my accounts I told the owner I will work for pizzas just because I do not like the other guy. Its not about the money its not about the pizza its about me fu#$%^ the ass#$%^ lowballer so while im eating my pizza on a cold snowy day he is sitting his ass at home saying dam how didnt I get that job.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess im a lowballer. Cuz i plow my Neighbors driveway for choc. chip cookies. She is over 70 and lives by her self since her husband died. She has beena good neighbor for the last 17 years i lived next to her. I throw some wild crazy ass partys and never once did she say a word. So i feel i owe it to her to put up with my BS. and she bakes cookies for me for plowing lol.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

motodad;1206997 said:


> I get them whenever I want them .Lets clear things up here. The guy that tried to lowball me at this pizza joint has done it to me a few other times this is not just the 1st time so yes it pissed me off so instead of letting this assclown make a dime off of 1 of my accounts I told the owner I will work for pizzas just because I do not like the other guy. Its not about the money its not about the pizza its about me fu#$%^ the ass#$%^ lowballer so while im eating my pizza on a cold snowy day he is sitting his ass at home saying dam how didnt I get that job.


That just sounds immature to me.

You're letting pride get in the way of running a business the smart way, and the smart way is NOT pushing someone's lot for pizza, for any reason.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

fiveoboy01;1207377 said:


> That just sounds immature to me.
> 
> You're letting pride get in the way of running a business the smart way, and the smart way is NOT pushing someone's lot for pizza, for any reason.


You must not have read his reasoning 

idk why people on this site give people so much crap for doing stuff. He (motodad) can run his bussiness any way he wants to, I don't think you need to tell him how to do it.

Oh and for the record, it's a pizza shoppe! Not an airport it can't be more than a couple parking spaces.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

I think what people are trying to say is that doing a lot for that cheap, whether it be for pizza or money could start to drive the pricing for all plowing down (could not would). Like someone posted earlier it could have a trickle down effect. Ok say a lot in your area used to average $100 (hypothetically). If you get someone who says I'll do it for $80 and then another person who does it for $80, then someone says $75 and so on then, then the average starts to drop. When really it is supposed to be going up not down (we all know our bills arent going down). In a perfect world we would all just hold our guns and the price would stay at $100 or go up. This has started to happen in our area with lawn maintenace. But I guess you also have to go with the flow to be competitive so who knows who is right. I just dont worry about it, do my thing and try to sell my present and future customers on quality and personalized service as best I can. Because 9 times out of 10 that "lowballed" isnt going to do as good a job as Motodad.


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

I plow a small parking lot for a strip club in my area. I already give the guy a good deal and I know the business is struggling (location, location, location). He wanted to pay me in lap dances, but since my truck doesn't run on lap dances, I, of course, said no. I went inside after the last storm to collect and he had a sign hanging near the front door asking for a plow guy. I can't wait to see the pervert that takes my account away for free lap dances...


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

motodad;1197418 said:


> I have plowed this pizza joint for 6 years and we all know how loyal some people are but anyways I was told thet they went with a cheaper plow guy so I asked ok how much did he cut me by and was told $25 So $%^$# it I plow them for pizza's now. First time I ever did this and man It felt good. I didnt lose either the guys love it as when they are out plowing and get hungry alls they do is stop in and order a pizza. Sweet how it all worked out.


I wouldnt loose my pride for something as lame as this! Not worth the time here! Your falling far from the tree mate.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

fiveoboy01;1207377 said:


> That just sounds immature to me.
> 
> You're letting pride get in the way of running a business the smart way, and the smart way is NOT pushing someone's lot for pizza, for any reason.


This is getting to dam funny.

Ok lets look at it this way. I tell pizza guy to go **** himself and have a great time with his new lowballer and I spend the winter plowing everything all around this pizza shop and as Im plowing this other guy knows he undercut me and now he has my lot WELL I DONT LIKE THAT call it pride call it inmature call it whatever you want but I dont like to loose any account for any reason. Guess what for all of you that think Im wrong thats fine and its your opinion but think of it this way, When I go out of biz because of this bad call I made you guys can have my accounts and buy my trucks and loaders at a very cheap price because I will need money soooo bad. Also everything I own is paid in full I do not have a loan on anything and at the age of 39 as of today I think thats pretty dam good and its my pride that keeps my business running the way I want it to.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr.Freezzz;1207990 said:


> I wouldnt loose my pride for something as lame as this! Not worth the time here! Your falling far from the tree mate.


So you would say a man should loose his pride? WTF? A man without pride is not much of a man at all. Whats wrong with some of you people ?


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

93 posts and 3,595 views on this thread and the letters USM never got brought up 1 time lmmfao. 

To the lap dance guy, I managed a gentlemens club for 5 years and them girls get paid to do dances so either them girls would do them for free(wich they dont) or he had to pay them their part of the dance wich would be cheaper to pay you than them girls and if there is a girl willing to private dance for free I wouldnt let her in my truck let alone my lap.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL..this thread is like the battery bunny, just keeps going and going and going....

I though about this thread when I went to price a Dentist office today...
I gave them a good price, they took it, but I was about to see if I can trade some service for service...
Not sure what all they really do at there office yet, but I sure would like to trade a season of snow pushing to get that dang impacted wisdom tooth out.


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

motodad;1208530 said:


> 93 posts and 3,595 views on this thread and the letters USM never got brought up 1 time lmmfao.
> 
> To the lap dance guy, I managed a gentlemens club for 5 years and them girls get paid to do dances so either them girls would do them for free(wich they dont) or he had to pay them their part of the dance wich would be cheaper to pay you than them girls and if there is a girl willing to private dance for free I wouldnt let her in my truck let alone my lap.


Yeah I don't want them in my lap, truck or wallet, LOL. As for the barter system, as long as you're happy with it, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## k5PlowGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

No one thinks it's a problem until someone undercuts you to plow for pizza's or a product. If any of you that are supporting this got undercut by a lowballer plowing by the barter system for plowing a commercial lot you would be up in arms and posting on this site crying about it. It's the thinking of "if I can't plow this spot then no one can" and it's childish. 
You have lowred the standards of plowing for this prooperty. Good for you.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think there is any "right" or "wrong" on this one. It's a matter of perspective and opinion, right? I'm sure folks will see it different ways and would have handled it differently. Like he said, "its my pride that keeps my business running the way I want it to". I guess he really doesn't have to worry about anyone lowballing him on that lot anymore, unless he starts ordering 20-30 pizzas per storm!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr Who;1208552 said:


> LOL..this thread is like the battery bunny, just keeps going and going and going....


I'm sorry but it's more like a Toyota.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jumanji;1207900 said:


> I plow a small parking lot for a strip club in my area. I already give the guy a good deal and I know the business is struggling (location, location, location). He wanted to pay me in lap dances, but since my truck doesn't run on lap dances, I, of course, said no. I went inside after the last storm to collect and he had a sign hanging near the front door asking for a plow guy. I can't wait to see the pervert that takes my account away for free lap dances...


If he would offer up Fantasy WITH the Platinum Card,maybe I'd consider it.:laughing:I have to behave now---5 months away from my newest ball and chain acquisition.Are we talking Sunset Strip,Pleasure Island, or Fantasy Island there Jumanji?


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

k5PlowGuy;1208755 said:


> No one thinks it's a problem until someone undercuts you to plow for pizza's or a product. If any of you that are supporting this got undercut by a lowballer plowing by the barter system for plowing a commercial lot you would be up in arms and posting on this site crying about it. It's the thinking of "if I can't plow this spot then no one can" and it's childish.
> You have lowred the standards of plowing for this prooperty. Good for you.


I never under cut anyone to get this lot this was my lot to loose. So your saying it would of been better for me to let a guy cut my price and take a lot I have done for years? I have only lowered the standards for the lowballers. If i can afford to take work from a lowballer that has tried to take lots from me in the past you bet your ass Im going to do what I can to keep what I have worked years to keep.To me he is 1 step closer to getting out of my line of work and that helps me and every plow guy in my area.

Again while you sit home punching your pc judging others and playing big plow man Im at my shop on a sun with 3 of my guys that came in to hang out clean the shop get trucks ready and didnt even punch in because im getting them lunch and yes its pizza. I love it im saving way more than I would of made plowing a $40 lot. I would never offer to plow for food to take a lot from anyone and thats what some of you people dont understand.

Funny thing is some of you act like you have never priced out a lot knowing you have under cut someone else. Keep it real and keep posting this is fun.Also you see alot of the big boys on this site have not posted in this thread because they understand how important it is to keep drivers happy and how much it effects workers attit just by giving them free meals. So for the few of you 1 man shows that are pissed at what I did stop your :realmad: because you do not know my #s or what makes my biz run. To be honest if you cant handle the heat of making money move on down the road.

NEXT


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me that K5plowguy is the guy who lowballed the lot then got lowballed for Pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This would get so much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Mackman. You should be ashamed of yourself every time you eat a cookie. You should be charging that woman at least $30 a plow....nah, make it $50. You are doing the business a disservice! LOL!!!!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

motodad;1208495 said:


> So you would say a man should loose his pride? WTF? A man without pride is not much of a man at all. Whats wrong with some of you people ?


You're right motodad,but what if your buddythere or someone else,did the lowballing to many or all of your accounts? You can't pay your bills with pizza.It's got to stop somewhere.Everyone's got their own sense of pride---mine would be to let the lowballer have the account.That client to me isn't worth having the way he did biz.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I couldn't eat enough pizza to get my pay out of the restaurant owner. I would have let the lowballer have at it but thats just me.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal motodad, atleast you get pizza. I plow a 3 acre lot next door for free,y up I get nothing in return except I didnt have to pay the 3000.00 surveyor bill.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

ajslands;1209086 said:


> I'm sorry but it's more like a Toyota.


Toyota? 
are you refering to the stopping issue? Yeah, this thread can't seem to stop either.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

capitalsnow;1209156 said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal motodad, atleast you get pizza. I plow a 3 acre lot next door for free,y up I get nothing in return except I didnt have to pay the 3000.00 surveyor bill.


 I plow my parents driveway for free it's only 200' but they gave me life and shelter and a little bit of food and ton of other stuff that make life easier.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ajslands;1209179 said:


> I plow my parents driveway for free it's only 200' but they gave me life and shelter and a little bit of food and ton of other stuff that make life easier.


Lowballer :laughing:


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

tuney443;1209141 said:


> You're right motodad,but what if your buddythere or someone else,did the lowballing to many or all of your accounts? You can't pay your bills with pizza.It's got to stop somewhere.Everyone's got their own sense of pride---mine would be to let the lowballer have the account.That client to me isn't worth having the way he did biz.


Thats the thing this is only 1 account out of many. I would not be dumb enough to do this to many times, but if I want a account Im going to keep that account no matter what.

Alls I read on this site is how people complain about being fu#$% by a lowballer many many threads are started about lowballers but instead of getting on here saying I let a lowballer get the best of me and crying about loosing money and blah blah blah I thought out side the box and put it to the lowballer and now a few of you are daming me for doing something about it instead of getting on her starting the same dam thread that has been started so many times "lowballers" so u ***** about lowballers but yet lets not do anything about it and let them or the next lowballer keep taking money out of the real plow guys pockets. If Im the person driving down the plow business then I say hell ya then get out of plowing snow and I will take over everything in this town and not have to worrie about anyone.

1 more thing for a few of you if $40 will deside weather you sink or swim you better look into another line of work, but to me I have lost more than $40 in 1 hand of cards and lets say we plow them 20 times this year thats $800 hell I lost that in an hr in Vagas. Get my point?


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

motodad;1209322 said:


> Thats the thing this is only 1 account out of many. I would not be dumb enough to do this to many times, but if I want a account Im going to keep that account no matter what.
> 
> Alls I read on this site is how people complain about being fu#$% by a lowballer many many threads are started about lowballers but instead of getting on here saying I let a lowballer get the best of me and crying about loosing money and blah blah blah I thought out side the box and put it to the lowballer and now a few of you are daming me for doing something about it instead of getting on her starting the same dam thread that has been started so many times "lowballers" so u ***** about lowballers but yet lets not do anything about it and let them or the next lowballer keep taking money out of the real plow guys pockets. If Im the person driving down the plow business then I say hell ya then get out of plowing snow and I will take over everything in this town and not have to worrie about anyone.
> 
> 1 more thing for a few of you if $40 will deside weather you sink or swim you better look into another line of work, but to me I have lost more than $40 in 1 hand of cards and lets say we plow them 20 times this year thats $800 hell I lost that in an hr in Vagas. Get my point?


Hummm... I think more or less you should try to not be so negitive and really try using this out burst of negitizism by getting your chin up and getting a another account. You got alot of time here trying to convince us all about lowballing go use your time and collect more clients m8! Were the only ones that can stand by each other in the business so let the lowballers or whatever you call the guys go they will pass on like the rest and after the first year the place you lost to the flake, they will call you back and I promise you'll have them for a long time after. Some people just dont realize how good you are till they go with the scab than they will see, and really appreciate you. P.S forget the waste of time here arguing you make your own calls we just give each other insight and help.wesport


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

> You got alot of time here trying to convince us all about lowballing go use your time and collect more clients m8


I spend alot of time in the office .Im not trying to convince anyone of anything I do what I want and how I want to do it.I just thought this site would like to see someone get 1 up on a lowballer because alls people do on here is bit#$% about them. I have turned down accounts this year so getting accounts is not a problem here.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok, let that be the last word on this topic


----------

